# First Test Cyp. and NPP Cycle Advice



## snake (Oct 27, 2014)

I have been running on my normal TRT program (200mg Test Cyp) and for some time now I have been researching NPP; I do nothing in haste. 

My plan is to split my Test and add the NPP for 6 weeks
Sunday:   100 mg Test and 100 mg NPP
Thursday: 100 mg Test and 100 mg NPP

I know it’s a low dose but there is always another time to up it. I like to test the waters before jumping in.  Compared to a 400 or 600 mg test only cycle, what can I expect? Blood work has shown that I don’t need to dose Anastrozole at only 200 mg per week of test; can I expect a change in this? I really don’t want to add a caber if there is no reason, any thoughts? Never had a gyno issue but then I have only used Test and an AI when needed.  

I plan on this as a set up for April when if all goes well I will double the dose.

Thanks for your time my Brothers and Sisters!
Snake


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Snake, I ran this exact cycle.  Of course dosage is up to you but I would recommend a minimum of 300mg's of both test of NPP per week.  I would also run this cycle a minimum of 12 weeks and even a shorter ester nan......is going to take time to take effect.

You'll love this cycle!


----------



## Maijah (Oct 27, 2014)

Snake I'm running test and npp right now and loving it! If i were you i would run a higher dose than what you have planned if you really want to add strength and mass. Also  I have prami on hand but I have not needed it and I just bumped the npp from 150 to 200 mg EOD. Good luck bro!


----------



## DF (Oct 27, 2014)

Hard to say if you'll need to use an AI.  Some can get away with out using.  I would plan on running longer than 6 weeks as others have said.  If you keep your E2 in check you shouldn't need Caber or Prami.


----------



## woodswise (Oct 27, 2014)

DF said:


> Hard to say if you'll need to use an AI.  Some can get away with out using.  I would plan on running longer than 6 weeks as others have said.  If you keep your E2 in check you shouldn't need Caber or Prami.



I ran this exact cycle with higher doses and kept my E2 in check with tamoxifen.  It worked brilliantly and I never needed prami or caber.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 28, 2014)

I would pin those mon/wed/fri. Those are both short esters and pinning twice a week will cause hormone fluctuations which may or may not produce more sides. Also npp is a compound that aromatizes so if you dont want to take an anti e then keep an eye on your estro levels. I third the cycle extension as well. Npp isnt all that harsh like tren so dont be to concerned with keeping the low dose to see what happens, at 200 a week your not gonna see much


----------

